

Embedly's Parrotfish Extension now works on Firefox and Safari - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/happy-chrismakwanzikah-or-festivus

======
sil3ntmac
One comment: on your home page, <http://embed.ly> , you might want to change
the font that is used in the blurb "Convert your links into embeddable
content..." It's narrow and really strains my eyes to read. It looks like it's
meant to be used in a logo or trendy header, about 5x the current size. Just a
suggestion

------
barrkel
Apparently Parrotfish is an extension to provide previews of links, or
something like that.

(For some reason, from the headline, I thought it was embedding the Parrot VM
in the browser for scripts, and was very confused.)

